# Need Help Back To The Future Japan Kit



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

I sold one of the Back To The Future 3 model car kits from Japan on Ebay. It was without instructions. The guy that bought it wants them. Does someone here have these instructions that you could copy for me? I would gladly pay any costs. Or do you know any one that might have them. Please let me know. Thanks, James


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi PLFAN, I've got the blueprinter trio set that a friend had me build. The third movie car in this set is the one with train tracks and steel spoked wheels. I can make a copy if that is the one you need. Email your address and I'll see if I can get a copy for you. Welcome to the board


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. Are those the same kits that were put out by a company in Japan? Aoshima is the name of the company I think.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Yeah! The Ertl/AMT kits are the US version of the Aoshima kits. The BTTF car was the only one mass marketed. The BTTF 2 and 3 only came in the trio Blueprinter version. The balloon tired BTTF3 was only offered as a Aoshima kit. I would bet alot of people are not even aware of that version. The instruction I have should work for you. Part numbers may not match, but they should as these kits all came from the same molds. Let me if you want a copy.


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you get my email? Dont know if I did it right or not. Let me know. I would like a copy of the instructions you have. Thanks a million. James


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I did and have now read it. You have a reply- Thanks


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Someone comes to this board asking for help, and they get help. See? *THIS* is what this community's _supposed_ to be about! :thumbsup:


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree. I am glad I stumbled across this board. I am looking forward to using it a lot. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

James your instructions are on the way!


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you so very much. If I can ever help you out in any way let me know.


----------



## polarlightsfan (Jan 7, 2005)

Got them yesterday Man. Thanks a million. Like I said if I can ever help you out in the future just let me know. James


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Your welcome, James! Glad I could help.


----------

